# [VDS] Mhack Pro 1366 => Geekbench > 14,5K



## The Real Deal (21 Mars 2011)

Le mhack n'étant pas toléré dans les petites annonces du site, je me permets de poster une annonce dans la cave étant donné la plus grande ouverture d'esprit qui règne dans cette section. Cependant si la modération estime que cela n'a pas sa place ici, je comprends.


---















=> *ROG* <=











Obsidian 700D
Rampage III Extreme Rev. 1.04G
i7 950 très bon batch
Radbox i7 980X
6 Go Dominator GT PC16000 très bonne série + Airflow 2
Caviar Black 500 Go 32 Mo de cache
8400 GS 512 Mo fanless
Seasonic X-Series 750W
Pioneer DVD R DL 217BLK


Cadeau : bootCD, DSDT sur mesure + extensions + SMBIOS/BOOT


http://browse.geekbench.ca/user/TheRealDeal/profile


Prix fdp out : 990 euros.

toutes boites, factures, matériel première main, jamais de SAV, excellent état (voir neuf).


----------



## pepes003 (21 Mars 2011)

Lien dead.
Un petit xBench également ?

Sinon belle machine avec des composants de qualité... 
_mais la carte graphique fait sérieusement tâche...
_


PS : avec ton 980x tu geekbench à combien pour info ?


----------



## The Real Deal (22 Mars 2011)

Vous officiez en tant qu'expert du hackintosh dans cette section ? Votre pseudo ne me dis rien sur les forums et blogs spécialisés.

Il est judicieux de souligner que l'avantage d'une tour assemblée, réside dans la grande facilité de changer de composant à sa guise et suivant ses propres critères et utilisation. 

La carte graphique actuelle ne m'a jamais fait défaut dans tous les travaux quotidiens de la machine. Elle est inaudible, hautement compatible ; permets de contenir le prix et offre le loisir à un acheteur d'orienter son choix sur du ATI/AMD ou nVidia plus "puissant" si son besoin le nécessite.

La où vous invoquez une "sérieuse tâche", contrairement à vous, j'y vois donc plusieurs avantages. Je vous trouve un peu manichéen dans la prise de position.



Capture d'écran de ce jour :


----------



## The Real Deal (22 Mars 2011)

MAJ 10.6.7 par le menu pomme effectuée : RAS

J'ai oublié de préciser dans le titre et je ne peux plus éditer, qu'un *échange contre un MBP 13 pouces 2010*, première main, état nickel avec son apple care ou encore plusieurs mois de garantie + soulte, et historique limpide est tout à fait *envisageable*.


----------



## The Real Deal (27 Mars 2011)

Capture d'écran de ce jour :

MAJ 10.6.7.. reconnaissance native vitesse,horloge et cadence du processeur, du QPI, de la RAM.. carte graphique, audio, ethernet, firewire, power management, speedstep OK, veilles, shutdown, bonjour, injection audio HDMI dans le DSDT si besoin, etc, etc,... c'est la troisième machine à mon actif, 18 mois d'expérience dans le domaine. J'ai fait un bootCD sur mesure pour une installation fraiche et facile en qq clics de souris, dossier extra fourni. Y'a juste à se faire plaisir avec et solliciter le potentiel de la Rampage en OC pour les plus aguerris.


----------



## photo4photos (27 Mars 2011)

Euh tu parles de troc là...? Et combien coute ce joujou à la bas pour savoir...?


----------



## polaroid62 (29 Mars 2011)

Ca doit pas etre donné comme machine à la base mais là les prix ont du baisser mais 990 c'est un prix très honnete pour qui les a


----------



## The Real Deal (24 Avril 2011)

Obsidian 700D => vendu (tour premier prix : Antec 300 pour 46 euros, excellent choix pour en avoir eu une)

Nouveau prix de 750 euros.


----------

